# Stihl MS290 Repair manual



## ejegghead (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this site and was looking for some help on rebuilding an MS290. I have the replacement cylinder and piston but need tips on how to install the rings and what type of oil/grease to use on the roller bearings. Would anyone have a MS290/310/390 repair manual? 

If I have to purchase one would it detail what I am looking for?

Thanks for any help!

EJ


----------



## OilHead (Nov 4, 2008)

Check e bay $ 11.00 delivered to your door or try & win the other for less/


----------



## windthrown (Nov 4, 2008)

Post a request over on the Beg For Manuals thread and I bet someone has it in PDF format. Free online through your AS buddies. 

As for grease for the sprocket bearings, I just use a dab of bar grease. Not too much, it will spin off into the clutch brake. 

There have been several threads on doing ring installs on saws on AS. Do a search on them, and how to line up the rings.


----------



## wvlogger (Nov 4, 2008)

just look on the enternet should be there


----------



## ejegghead (Nov 5, 2008)

wvlogger said:


> just look on the enternet should be there



I have looked around on the Internet and can't seem to find a repair manual. If you know a link send it to me. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## cmetalbend (Nov 6, 2008)

ejegghead said:


> I have looked around on the Internet and can't seem to find a repair manual. If you know a link send it to me. Thanks for your reply.



I can help with IPL's PM me and I'll dig em up.


----------



## woodchuck247 (Nov 17, 2008)

i think ive heard in the past that sthils website gives them to you for free? not for sure though but check it out. if not go to your local dealer.


----------



## Chickaloon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey welcome to the wonderful world of taking your life into your own hands and giving the MAN the bird !

I have a shop manual for this saw...but it is mine...and I don't think it would help you anyway.

However I may be of some assistance to you if you have specific questions. I have rebuilt my 290. Ask me anything and I can try and help.

I would make some recommendations:

One, upgrade to the 310 cylinder and piston...or the 390 [for which you will need to deal with a decompression button issue...but it is possible]

More power is usually better...[opinion]

Next realize that this undertaking is not rocket science and that the MAN will tell you otherwise...that is what keeps him in business.

Make a concerted effort to find the ROOT of the problem...it makes absolutely no sense rebuilding an engine that will just experience the same catastrophe.

If you can not figure it out...AT THE VERY LEAST replace the impulse line, the crank shaft seals, and the rubber gasket between the carborator and the engine....these are your most likely culprits of and air leak that contributed to the ultimate failure. [assuming you did not make a stupid mistake like running gasoline without oil mixture, or dropped something in the engine while cleaning, or running full throttle all day long, etc...]

Please let me know why your engine failed...as I am very interested in any chainsaw antics.

It is going to be difficult to get the rings on the pistons...and make sure they line up with the pistons' "clit". If they do not when you finally insert...oh ####!
BUT this is pretty well done with your god given fingers. I think Bailey's sells a ring clamp to help..but I bet it sucks for $5...who knows may be you should give it a try and let me know.


Use the proper sealant when rebuilding the cylinder...not too much...but enough to JUST over-fill the indented bead. The good stuff is BLACK in color, the same used for any cylander...you can get it at the auto parts store.

Finally, 

Break it in slow and easy. Let it blubber in 40:1 [nice and oily], not 50:1...if you really care for this saw and all your hard earned work. Then cut some wood, keeping it under load at HALF throttle....do this for 3-4 tanks of gas. Then go ape ####.

And always remember that you have done what the MAN despises...and pass on your knowledge to the next...and so on.


----------



## lm1210 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Stihl MS290, 310, 390, 029, 039 service manual*

This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.

Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!


----------



## pgwilms (Nov 16, 2010)

*Manual*



lm1210 said:


> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!



Please email a copy of manual to [email protected]

Thanks

Pete


----------



## lwn9186 (Nov 16, 2010)

You have Mail


----------



## caleath (Nov 16, 2010)

lm1210 said:


> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!



I would like to have a copy too. If you dont mind.

[email protected]


----------



## morning wood (Nov 17, 2010)

Me too. [email protected]


----------



## MCW (Nov 17, 2010)

I've got one  If ever stuck for any IPL's or manuals PM Wayne (gmax). He has had every single IPL/manual I have ever asked for. I think he told me he has gigabytes of manuals/IPL's on his computer.
I search for naked girls, he searches for chainsaw IPL's and manuals


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 17, 2010)

windthrown said:


> Post a request over on the Beg For Manuals thread and I bet someone has it in PDF format. Free online through your AS buddies.
> 
> As for grease for the sprocket bearings, I just use a dab of bar grease. Not too much, it will spin off into the clutch brake.
> 
> There have been several threads on doing ring installs on saws on AS. Do a search on them, and how to line up the rings.





pgwilms said:


> Please email a copy of manual to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete





caleath said:


> I would like to have a copy too. If you dont mind.
> 
> [email protected]





morning wood said:


> Me too. [email protected]



Check out the very top thread in this forum.


----------



## PogoInTheWoods (Nov 17, 2010)

There are also a couple of very good 290 rebuild threads w/plenty of pics that can be found fairly easily with the search function.

Give it a spin. Good luck.

Poge


----------



## dynomite76 (Oct 2, 2011)

*stihl manuals*

If you know how to download torrents you can several from pirate bay includes 290/310/390 for free


----------



## dwclay (Nov 7, 2011)

*I would absolutely love help getting the Stihl 290 repair manual*



lm1210 said:


> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!



Would you mind forwarding a copy to [email protected], I would be very grateful. Thank you.


----------



## dynomite76 (Nov 8, 2011)

It should be in your e-mail 290 310 390 service manual


----------



## markstihl (Dec 14, 2011)

*ms 290 repair manual needed*



lm1210 said:


> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!



send a copy of ms290 repair manual to email: [email protected]. Thanx alot.


----------



## gliderider (Dec 19, 2011)

*ms 280 stihl*

any one got a free pdf for a ms 290 repair manual would greatly appreciate an email of it thanks in advance to anyone who can help


----------



## MCW (Dec 20, 2011)

gliderider said:


> any one got a free pdf for a ms 290 repair manual would greatly appreciate an email of it thanks in advance to anyone who can help



PM me your email address mate or email at the address in my footer. I'll send one to you


----------



## gliderider (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Eecho (Jan 7, 2012)

*If possible I need the ipl for a 290 as well*

I am thinking of going big bore but stock I need the ipl for crank seals and all thanks im at [email protected]


----------



## MCW (Jan 7, 2012)

Eecho said:


> I am thinking of going big bore but stock I need the ipl for crank seals and all thanks im at [email protected]



I can't email the IPL. It is read only from the Stihl Mediacat disc unfortunately


----------



## gmax (Jan 7, 2012)

MCW said:


> I can't email the IPL. It is read only from the Stihl Mediacat disc unfortunately



All done


----------



## MCW (Jan 7, 2012)

gmax said:


> All done



Hi Wayne.
Thanks mate. I had a PM from another member who ran me through the process. I didn't even think of printing and selecting my pdf writer as the output source


----------



## Eecho (Jan 7, 2012)

*I have one as well*

You guys here on AS rock . Anytime we need something for saws you guys come through. Thanks a million.


----------



## zacker (Feb 7, 2012)

If anyone here who got a copy of this repair manual can send a copy to me I would greatly appreciate it. I just today picked up a used 290 and I found the owners manual but will one day, im sure, need the repair manual. also is there a parts breakdown / list to? thanks!!!

[email protected]


----------



## Eecho (Feb 7, 2012)

let me see if I can help from my phone ill try


zacker said:


> If anyone here who got a copy of this repair manual can send a copy to me I would greatly appreciate it. I just today picked up a used 290 and I found the owners manual but will one day, im sure, need the repair manual. also is there a parts breakdown / list to? thanks!!!
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## zacker (Feb 7, 2012)

Eecho said:


> let me see if I can help from my phone ill try



it worked, I got the Manual....thanks alot!!!


----------



## Eecho (Feb 8, 2012)

No sweat so many have helped me here and anyway I can return the favor is all I can try to do .


----------



## MCW (Feb 8, 2012)

zacker said:


> If anyone here who got a copy of this repair manual can send a copy to me I would greatly appreciate it. I just today picked up a used 290 and I found the owners manual but will one day, im sure, need the repair manual. also is there a parts breakdown / list to? thanks!!!
> 
> [email protected]



Emailed


----------



## zacker (Feb 8, 2012)

MCW said:


> Emailed





Got em... thanks a ton!


----------



## zacker (Feb 8, 2012)

I got the manuals all....thatnks for the response!!!! Appreciate it greatly!!


----------



## nerraw117 (Feb 8, 2012)

can I get a copy to [email protected] thanks!


----------



## dynomite76 (Feb 8, 2012)

You Got Mail


----------



## dynomite76 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Stihl ms440 repair manual*

Anybody got a Stihl ms440 repair manual?


----------



## ray benson (Feb 8, 2012)

nerraw117 said:


> can I get a copy to [email protected] thanks!



sent


----------



## Eecho (Feb 8, 2012)

*056 av magnum2 ipl*

Anyone got one of the 056 ipls


----------



## MCW (Feb 9, 2012)

Eecho said:


> Anyone got one of the 056 ipls



PM me your email address and I'll send you one 
Do you want the workshop manual too?


----------



## Blackbeard83 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Ms290*

I just purchased a stihl ms290 for $30, however it is completely disassembled, so I know I need the service manual. If one of you guys would kindly email it to me I would be greatful. I know it needs a piston and jug, and a flywheel, anything else I should check before reassembling this beast? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
Brian
[email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Feb 10, 2012)

Blackbeard83 said:


> I just purchased a stihl ms290 for $30, however it is completely disassembled, so I know I need the service manual. If one of you guys would kindly email it to me I would be greatful. I know it needs a piston and jug, and a flywheel, anything else I should check before reassembling this beast? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> Brian
> [email protected]



sent


----------



## zacker (Feb 10, 2012)

Argg Ray, ya beat me too it...lol is there a way to park it someplace on this site so people can just download it?


----------



## Eecho (Feb 10, 2012)

*290 jug an piston*

I think id put the 390 jug and pjston on it the 290 310 an 390 are all the same case why not make it more


Blackbeard83 said:


> I just purchased a stihl ms290 for $30, however it is completely disassembled, so I know I need the service manual. If one of you guys would kindly email it to me I would be greatful. I know it needs a piston and jug, and a flywheel, anything else I should check before reassembling this beast? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> Brian
> [email protected]


----------



## Blackbeard83 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Ray!! And I'll look into the bigger jug and piston! I've noticed the flywheel has a missing wing as well so that is added to the list!!


----------



## Landsinn (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought a 290 and got it because of all the information that I have learned from this forum. A repair manual would sure be nice to have and come in handy someday. [email protected]


----------



## MCW (Feb 10, 2012)

zacker said:


> Argg Ray, ya beat me too it...lol is there a way to park it someplace on this site so people can just download it?



Consider it parked 

Zippyshare.com - STIHL MS 290_ 310_ 390.pdf


----------



## Eecho (Feb 10, 2012)

*Rebuild tip*

When putting a new jug on it do the crank seals there cheap but well worth replacing at that time and use adequate assembly lube on moving parts for a easy break in , if your flywheel is off the hard part is done put those seals in nothing like a vaccuum leak in a new rebuilt saw


----------



## zacker (Feb 13, 2012)

I dont know if this has been postedbefore here but I finally found this site last night.. I couldnt remember the name of it but came across it while looking for a manual for my new washer. 

This is the link to the Stihl section:
Free User Manuals | ManualsOnline.com


----------



## needhelp (Feb 23, 2012)

*need one too*

PLEASE email me the ms 290 service/repair manual if you can [email protected]


----------



## ray benson (Feb 23, 2012)

needhelp said:


> PLEASE email me the ms 290 service/repair manual if you can [email protected]



sent


----------



## Eecho (Feb 23, 2012)

ray benson said:


> sent



I sent it earlier today but forget to post sent lol . Ipl and service manual should be to you now. In two emails lol.


----------



## Keliut (Apr 30, 2012)

*manual please*

Can someone send me a copy of the repair ms290 manual? [email protected] Thanks


----------



## MCW (Apr 30, 2012)

Keliut said:


> Can someone send me a copy of the repair ms290 manual? [email protected] Thanks



On it's way mate


----------



## StihlScott (Apr 30, 2012)

A PDF version of the MS290 service/repair manual would be greatly appreciated here too.

[email protected]

I have the owner's manual already, so no need to send that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gmax (Apr 30, 2012)

StihlScott said:


> A PDF version of the MS290 service/repair manual would be greatly appreciated here too.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



You have mail


----------



## StihlScott (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks GMax!!!

Much appreciated.


----------



## Keliut (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the manual it came in handy for the small parts around the carb, I had taken it apart two weeks ago and just got the parts in today. It wasn't hard at all. I bought the spring compressor from bailies but that would not work. I lined the up and oiled them up good the jug slid right on. I put it all back together and the third pull it started right up runs great.#


----------



## Fish (Apr 30, 2012)

ring compressor?

Yes, oil and jugs always works for me!!


----------



## Keliut (May 2, 2012)

Fish said:


> ring compressor?
> 
> Yes, oil and jugs always works for me!!




Yes I ment ring compressor. That was a wasted 15.00, it says on baileys site will work with the 290. So to anyone else trying to rebuild for the first time either buy the compressor from Stihl or oil the hell out of em


----------



## gmax (May 2, 2012)

Keliut said:


> Yes I ment ring compressor. That was a wasted 15.00, it says on baileys site will work with the 290. So to anyone else trying to rebuild for the first time either buy the compressor from Stihl or oil the hell out of em



I use my fingernails


----------



## MCW (May 2, 2012)

gmax said:


> I use my fingernails



I agree Wayne. I've never needed a ring compressor on a clamshell motor. Every one I've seen is tapered so the piston and ring(s) slide right in, unlike many pro saws with a seperate crankcase.


----------



## bgoat223 (Sep 29, 2012)

please send me a copy of ms290 repair manual at [email protected]


----------



## MarineScott (Sep 29, 2012)

Please send me a copy [email protected]


----------



## JCarp (Oct 8, 2012)

lm1210 said:


> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!



Please send me a copy of repair manual for Stihl MS 290 , as I am "frustrated stupid"!!!! [email protected]


----------



## thegreatone (Oct 8, 2012)

Can you send me a copy please? [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## MCW (Oct 9, 2012)

bgoat223 said:


> please send me a copy of ms290 repair manual at [email protected]





MarineScott said:


> Please send me a copy [email protected]





JCarp said:


> Please send me a copy of repair manual for Stihl MS 290 , as I am "frustrated stupid"!!!! [email protected]





thegreatone said:


> Can you send me a copy please? [email protected]
> 
> Thanks



Done, done, done, and done


----------



## msgfjw (Oct 23, 2012)

*stihl ms290*

[ do .[/QUOTE]
I am looking for a repair manual for a Stihl MS 290 chainsaw if any one could help it would be great. My email is 
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Comp (Oct 25, 2012)

I am also looking for a repair manual for the MS290. Trying to repair my brothers saw and cant figure out how engine comes out of the body. There has to be some screws I cant see through all the dirt.

My email is [email protected]

Thank you very much.


----------



## dswensen (Oct 26, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yes, oil and jugs always works for me!!



ME TOO!!

(To those of you who claim to be more mature than this - I apologize for that right there)


----------



## MCW (Oct 29, 2012)

Here you are guys. Just hit "download now"...

Zippyshare.com - STIHL MS 290_ 310_ 390.pdf


----------



## simien (Jan 17, 2013)

*manual for ms290*

Can i get a copy as well please.


----------



## simien (Jan 17, 2013)

*manual for ms290*

Can i get a copy as well please. 
[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## tomstihl (Jan 18, 2013)

Could someone please send me the service manual for 180/024/290?
As all i can see i have some projects waiting


----------



## MCW (Jan 19, 2013)

Just download the MS290 manual from my last post guys using the Zippyshare link.


----------



## J_Arena (Jan 19, 2013)

simien said:


> Can i get a copy as well please.
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks





tomstihl said:


> Could someone please send me the service manual for 180/024/290?
> As all i can see i have some projects waiting


----------



## rkhanso (Jun 22, 2013)

I've found the operator manual online (and MCW's link), but am looking for a repair manual.
Can anyone share the repair manual?


----------



## Dan Forsh (Jun 22, 2013)

rkhanso said:


> I've found the operator manual online (and MCW's link), but am looking for a repair manual.
> Can anyone share the repair manual?



MCW's link is the repair manual:confused2:


----------



## rkhanso (Jun 22, 2013)

Dan Forsh said:


> MCW's link is the repair manual:confused2:



OK. I see that now. I must have opened the operator manual on my PC instead of the repair manual.
Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## MCW (Jun 23, 2013)

Phew


----------



## Chipthrower (Dec 29, 2013)

I would really appreciate a copy of the manual also Please
Thanks in advance:
[email protected]


----------



## phillipmc (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a copy of the Service manual and another user manual. I can upload them to my server and post URL's for free downloads if that is allowed.

Edit. 1 is service manual other is IPL


----------



## tylerdustin2008 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello.

I would also like a copy of the manual. I took the saw apart a month ago... Now its time for re-assembley, want to make sure everything is right. New piston will be delivered today.

[email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## Bob Keirstead (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,
Could I get a copy of the MS 290 service manual as well? The link in the thread has expired.

[email protected]

Thanks in advance! Bob


----------



## Cyanide02Z06 (Jun 21, 2014)

Can someone please send me a copy of the manual? [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## Njwoodsman (Jun 21, 2014)

I would also love a copy of the repair manual. [email protected]
Thanks in advance. 
~njwoodsman


----------



## BigRed96 (Aug 1, 2014)

Any chance I could get a copy please? [email protected] Thanks


----------



## lost in the woods (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd like a copy too. Lot of people looking; could it be reposted to zippyshare?


----------



## ATreeGuy (Aug 6, 2014)

In thanks for all the people that have posted the manual in the past I signed up just to post a link I found for the manual

http://thebakeliteradio.com/sawspares.com/Stihl MS310 Service Manual.pdf


----------



## Gswillis54 (Sep 9, 2014)

I know you are probably tired of this but if you don't mind would you send me a copy of the ms290 manual. [email protected].


----------



## lost in the woods (Sep 11, 2014)

The link in the post above your's from ATreeGuy IS the ms290 manual. It says ms310 but that manual covers 290, 310, and 390.


----------



## Gswillis54 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thank You


----------



## dodgeman1231 (Nov 6, 2015)

lm1210 said:


> *Stihl MS290, 310, 390, 029, 039 service manual*
> 
> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!


i am in desperate need of that service manual as well, would be truly appreciated, [email protected]


----------



## MCW (Nov 6, 2015)

dodgeman1231 said:


> i am in desperate need of that service manual as well, would be truly appreciated, [email protected]



Hi mate.
I'll email you the IPL and Service Manual in a second.
In the meantime I've also reuploaded the files to Zippyshare. All my older links have expired.
Here are the links for:

The IPL:

http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/6xdHqN7W/file.html

Owner's Manual:

http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/S7nx4wlP/file.html

And workshop manual:

http://www39.zippyshare.com/v/W3BmgD9y/file.html

Just hit the Download button and away you go


----------



## PeteWar (Sep 4, 2017)

lm1210 said:


> *Stihl MS290, 310, 390, 029, 039 service manual*
> 
> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!





lm1210 said:


> *Stihl MS290, 310, 390, 029, 039 service manual*
> 
> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!


Please send me the ms290 manual to [email protected]


lm1210 said:


> *Stihl MS290, 310, 390, 029, 039 service manual*
> 
> This is one of the most difficult service manuals I have ever tried to find on the internet for free. I have been searching a very long time and stumbled upon an anonymous uploaded file that is the flippin' service manual for this family of Stihl saws. Shoot me your email address and i would be happy to send the file to you.
> 
> Searching the internet for this file will only frustrate you til you're stupid!!!


Please send a ms290 manual to [email protected]


----------

